# Feeding black ants



## Dartania (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi, I was just wondering could you feed black ants to nymphs, the ones that dont have stings, any comments.


----------



## chinomathboy (Sep 21, 2005)

I wouldn't. I used to do that when I was younger, but result wasn't great. Some were fine, but some died. Why risk it? Now, I only feed what I purchased or what I raised. It's just safer.

chen


----------



## LGMS (Sep 21, 2005)

> Hi, I was just wondering could you feed black ants to nymphs, the ones that dont have stings, any comments.


I don't have the time to look it up right now but recall reading that the mantids do best with foods that have a soft exoskeleton or none at all. Ants are rather hardy so I'm assuming they have a tough exo which is something the mantids won't digest or digest fully, wasting food.

Rgds,

Louis


----------



## Jesse (Sep 21, 2005)

Most mantids will quickly learn to avoid ants after experiencing either a bite or being on the wrong end of the ants chemical defences (which almost all ants have if they don't have a sting, and even if they do).


----------

